#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  Michelson- Morley experiment in engineering physics 1 pdf free download

## abhishek katiyar

This would give =  0.4.  The experiment was performed day and night and at different times  of year. Even though the sensitivity of the set up is to detect a shift  of 0.01 fringe, no such shift was observed. Similar experiments were  repeated by several groups but the result was same. The above experiment  shows that the speed of light is constant in space irrespective of  the  direction and speed of inertial frame





  Similar Threads: Introduction to Modern Physics pdf free download in engineering physics 2 Extension to electron particle-davisson and german experiment in engineering physics 2 pdf free download Introduction to Modern Physics in engineering physics 2 pdf free download Davisson-Germer Experiment in engineering physics 2 pdf free download Michelson interferometer in engineering physics 1 pdf free download

----------

